# Audio-Aufnahmen - allgemein - Hilfe für Anfänger



## Wilfried4711 (2. Dezember 2020)

Wir sind Anfänger und tasten uns an die Problematik der Audio-Aufnahmen heran.

Zur Situation:
Wir möchten gerne Audio-Aufnahmen machen.

Bestehende PC-Hardware / PC-Software: MacBookPro (ca. 10 Jahre alt mit MacOS X El Capitan auf SSD), HP Notebook (mit Windows10 auf SSD), beide mit Audacity

Aufgenommen werden soll Gesang, Keyboard, Gitarre, ggfs. auch Klavier – jeweils separat.

Was benötigen wir dafür prinzipiell? Welche Hardware (und ggfs. Software) würdet Ihr empfehlen?


Bzgl. Umstöpseln, das wir vermeiden könnten/möchten, haben wir auch schon einmal an ein zwischengeschaltetes Mischpult gedacht.


Schon jetzt herzlichen Dank für Euren Input!


Viele Grüße aus Aachen


----------



## Kalle P (2. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
ihr braucht dazu ein Audiointerface und Aufnahmesoftware, meistens beim Kauf des Interface dabei. Günstige Modelle sind z.B. Steinbergs UR12 oder m-audio AIR 192|4 (ca 100.- Euro). Beide Geräte werden mit Aufnahmesoftware geliefert. Unterscheiden tun sich Audio Interfaces neben der Qualität hauptsächlich durch die Anzahl der Eingänge. Ihr solltet die Notebooks aber vorher mit der Software testen (gibt es kostenlos als Demo), ob diese überhaupt mit der Software laufen. Software ist auf den Geräteseiten angegeben, am Besten mal googlen.

Gruss, Kalle


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht kannst du uns ein Budget nennen, das ihr bereit seid, insgesamt auszugeben.
Das macht es einfacher, passende Lösungen vorzuschlagen


----------



## Wilfried4711 (2. Dezember 2020)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht kannst du uns ein Budget nennen, das ihr bereit seid, insgesamt auszugeben.
> Das macht es einfacher, passende Lösungen vorzuschlagen


Hallo Martin,
wenn ich da an evtl. 2 Mikrofone plus das übrige Equipment denke, was noch ansteht, dann soll die Gesamtinvestition auf jeden Fall unter 1000 Euro, am besten sogar unter 500 Euro bleiben.
Hier ist ein evtl. neues MacBook aber nicht mit drin. ;-)


----------



## Wilfried4711 (2. Dezember 2020)

Kalle P hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> ihr braucht dazu ein Audiointerface und Aufnahmesoftware, meistens beim Kauf des Interface dabei. Günstige Modelle sind z.B. Steinbergs UR12 oder m-audio AIR 192|4 (ca 100.- Euro). Beide Geräte werden mit Aufnahmesoftware geliefert. Unterscheiden tun sich Audio Interfaces neben der Qualität hauptsächlich durch die Anzahl der Eingänge. Ihr solltet die Notebooks aber vorher mit der Software testen (gibt es kostenlos als Demo), ob diese überhaupt mit der Software laufen. Software ist auf den Geräteseiten angegeben, am Besten mal googlen.
> 
> Gruss, Kalle


Hallo Kalle,
dann fehlt aber mindestens noch ein Mikro oder gar 2 - 1 für Gesang, 1 für die Instrumente, oder?
Hast Du da noch einen Tipp für uns?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Dezember 2020)

Audio Interface:
Focusrite Scarlett 8i6 3rd Gen
229 Euro

Software:
Steinberg Cubase Elements 11
99 Euro
Brauchbare (und ebenfalls günstige) Alternativen dazu wären z.B. Studio One Artist oder Cockos Reaper

Großmembran-Mikrofon (z.B. für Vocals aber auch für Akustikgitarre):
Rode NT-2A Studio Solution Set
278 Euro
Alternativen zu dem Feature-Set gibt es kaum, andere (günstige) Großmembran-Mikros aber natürlich schon. Beispielsweise von Lewitt oder Aston.

Kleinmembran-Mikrofon (z.B. für Akustikgitarre oder auch ein "echtes Klavier")
Rode NT5 S
160 Euro
Dieses Ding ist unschlagbar in der Preisklasse, deshalb nenne ich hier keine Alternativen.

Wenn das mit dem "echten Klavier" wirklich geplant ist, dann gerne auch ein sogenanntes "Matched Pair" von dem Rode NT5, plus ein K&M Stereo Bar dazu. (ca. 290 Euro zusammen).

Ein Hinweis noch zu dem Großmembran NT-2A ... das ist ein wirklich hervorragendes und vielseitiges Mikrofon zu einem hervorragenden Preis. Aber man sollte wissen, dass Großmembranmikrofone generell SEHR sensibel sind was Umweltgeräusche und Raumakustik angeht. Wenn der Raum keinerlei akustische Dämpfung hat, dann würde ich vielleicht doch eher zu einem "normalen" dynamischen Mikro für die Vocals raten. Zum Beispiel ein Sennheiser E 935. Das ist sehr gut, aber nicht so vielseitig. Für akustische Instrumente wie Akustikgitarre oder Klavier würde ich dann aber dringend zu dem Matched Pair der Rode NT5 raten.

In der Regel gibt es auch ganz gute Bundle-Angebote bei Mikros, wo noch ein Mikrostativ und Mikrokabel dabei ist für vergleichsweise schmales Geld. Hier noch Listen mit solchen Bundles:

*Set mit 3 Mikros (inkl. Großmembran-Mikro) - 947,60 Euro:*
Focusrite Scarlet 8i6 3rd Gen - 229 Euro
Steinberg Cubase Elements 11 - 99 Euro
Rode NT-2A mit Kabel und Stativ - 289 Euro
Rode NT-5 MP (Matched Pair) mit Kabeln und Stativen - 321 Euro
K&M Stereo Bar - 9,60 Euro

*Set mit 3 Mikros für Räume ohne akustische Dämpfung - 767,60 Euro:*
Focusrite Scarlet 8i6 3rd Gen - 229 Euro
Steinberg Cubase Elements 11 - 99 Euro
Sennheiser E 935 mit Kabel und Stativ - 109 Euro
Rode NT-5 MP (Matched Pair) mit Kabeln und Stativen - 321 Euro
K&M Stereo Bar - 9,60 Euro

*Set mit 2 Mikros für Räume ohne akustische Dämpfung - 634,00 Euro:*
Focusrite Scarlet 8i6 3rd Gen - 229 Euro
Steinberg Cubase Elements 11 - 99 Euro
Sennheiser E 935 mit Kabel und Stativ - 109 Euro
Rode NT-5 S mit Kabel und Stativ - 197 Euro

Wenn du noch Fragen hast ... nur zu


----------



## Wilfried4711 (2. Dezember 2020)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Audio Interface:
> Focusrite Scarlett 8i6 3rd Gen
> 229 Euro
> 
> ...


Wow!

Erst einmal danke - da muss ich jetzt selber erst einmal mit diesen Angaben schauen...


----------



## tutsunori (15. Dezember 2020)

Wenn ich nur eine Vocalstimme einsingen will benötige ich dann ebenfalls ein Audiointerface oder reicht dann die Software und ein Mikro? Danke schonmal für die zahlreichen Tipps.


----------



## Zvoni (16. Dezember 2020)

tutsunori hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich nur eine Vocalstimme einsingen will *benötige ich dann ebenfalls ein Audiointerface* oder reicht dann die Software und ein Mikro? Danke schonmal für die zahlreichen Tipps.


Und wo soll das Mikro eingestöpselt werden?.........


----------



## Zvoni (16. Dezember 2020)

Wilfried4711 hat gesagt.:


> Wir sind Anfänger und tasten uns an die Problematik der Audio-Aufnahmen heran.
> 
> Zur Situation:
> Wir möchten gerne Audio-Aufnahmen machen.
> ...


Der Vollständigkeit halber: 
Ardour


----------



## tutsunori (19. Dezember 2020)

danke, dachte das geht auch per usb oder klinke eingang


----------

